# nächster Themenchatabend



## Echinopsis (1. Okt. 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nun ist einige Zeit ins Land gegangen und ich werde unseren alten Thread mit Vorschlägen aufgreifen.

Alle interessanten Vorschläge habe ich aufgegriffen, nun könnt Ihr in dieser Umfrage abstimmen, welches Vorschlagsthema unser nächster Themenchatabend werden soll. Die anderen Themen werden deshalb trotzdem noch mit abgearbeitet später.

Der nächste Themenchatabend ist am *15.10 ab 20 Uhr im Chat*.
Diese Umfrage endet am 10.10.2010 (leicht zu merken). Bis dahin habt Ihr die Gelegenheit für euren Favoriten abzustimmen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: nächster Themenchatabend*

Nabend,
Ich denke mal da der Winter naht, ist es wohl das Thema #1


----------



## Joachim (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: nächster Themenchatabend*

... es zeichnet sich ab  aber warten wirs ...


----------



## Echinopsis (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: nächster Themenchatabend*

Ja, da habt ihr zwei wohl Recht!


----------



## MadDog (1. Okt. 2010)

*AW: nächster Themenchatabend*

Ich freue mich schon, wenn das Thema " Teich winterfest machen " kommt.

Frank


----------



## Piddel (2. Okt. 2010)

*AW: nächster Themenchatabend*

Bin dabei ! # 1


----------



## Echinopsis (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: nächster Themenchatabend*

Ich denke mal das Ergebnis ist ziemlich eindeutig.
Da wird das nächste Thema "den Teich winterfest machen" lauten


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: nächster Themenchatabend*

Moin,

das nächste Thema heißt: Teich winterfest machen!
*Der Chatabend ist an diesem Freitag, 15.10 ab 20 Uhr im Chat.*

Grüße!
Daniel


----------



## Echinopsis (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: nächster Themenchatabend*

Nicht vergessen: Heute Abend ist der Chatabend!


----------



## Echinopsis (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: nächster Themenchatabend*

Weil ich privat eine Anfrage hatte, hier nochmal öffentlich:

Es kann sich jeder an dem Chatabend beteiligen, ihr müsst euch (sofern dies noch nicht geschehen ist) euch lediglich im Chat registrieren. Das Ganze dauert nicht länger als zwei Minuten. Bitte benützt aber den gleichen Usernamen wie im Forum!

Bis später im Chat!
Daniel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: nächster Themenchatabend*

Wer ist denn der Experte bei dem Thema ? Also ich höre gerne zu


----------



## Echinopsis (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: nächster Themenchatabend*

Diesmal lautet das Motto "User helfen User".


----------

